# Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo*[/size]



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
> *Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon.
> ...


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Alice in Chain Chomps* the female Mawile <Intimidate> @ Sachet
 *Swan and a Thousand Wounds* the female Medicham <Pure Power> @ Muscle Band (4 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Edmund Slywood* the male Sceptile <Overgrow> @ Big Root (7 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Lewis Knaveburn* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg (5 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Davy Smughorne* the male Samurott <Torrent> @ Expert Belt (6 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Icarus and the Moon* the male Togekiss <Serene Grace> @ Moon Stone (4 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Jules Vernfield* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Dame Noire* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Electirizer
 *Rose Spookheart* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Keyrielle Phlebotinum* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Red Card


*Lilycolo's active squad*

 *Cynderella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Mabus* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Magnet
 *Aurora* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Spirit* the female Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Don't Mess With Hilda* the female Mankey <Anger Point>
 *Larry* the male Eevee <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Omen* the male Misdreavus <Levitate>
 *Bubbie* the male Bulbasaur <Chlorophyll> @ Sun Stone

(Until Butterfree uploads the shiny sprites to the forums, we're gonna pretend that everything's unshiny.)

The RNG says:

Lilycolo sends out first
Lord of the Fireflies sends out and commands
Lilycolo commands

Also, will there be a damage cap in this battle?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 24, 2015)

Whoa, thanks Jack!

I didn't expect someone to pick this up so soon, so I've got my tournament team set up hehe... I don't mind, but it would probably be better for everyone if I changed up my squad a bit...


----------



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Whoa, thanks Jack!
> 
> I didn't expect someone to pick this up so soon, so I've got my tournament team set up hehe... I don't mind, but it would probably be better for everyone if I changed up my squad a bit...


OK, go ahead and I'll just close this and open a duplicate as was done in Meursault vs Zero Moment a little while ago.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome.

Done!


----------

